# my smart boy!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got poochie bells yesterday thinking that it would be another thing that ended up in a box or just returned. But we are thinking about painting the doors that have lived through 2 puppies teething and both boys scratching the paint to go out, and I would really like to save my doors. 

I hung them on the door-- and started with "target" which they know, pointing to the bells and then once they got it. I said "ring the bell." and then when I thought they wanted to go out...I said "wanna go out--ring the bell" and as long as I had a treat, I could each of them to do it. Cash better than Jasper. Well today I was in another room and I heard them whining at what I assumed was a squirrel--- and then I heard Cash whine, and hit the bell to go out!!! when I came into the room, I said "wanna go out" and he hit the bell with his snout. I opened the door and out he ran! ONE DAY! 

I have been giving Jasper the credit for being the smarter or the two...but Cash got this one real quick!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*YAY Cash! Way to go Missy. *

When I put them up and tried to get them to ring them to go out Cody looked at me like I'd lost my mind (again) and Tess wouldn't walk past them to go out the door.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That is great! I love the idea.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*CASH *:whoo:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Tess sounds just like Max. I bought them a water bottle and Max won't have anything to do with it. He walks way around it. lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Smart boy!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Way to go Cash!!! I love that Cicero uses the bells. Yes, sometimes he just wants to go out to play, but that's okay too. I love that he lets me know and has never scratched. You did good, Missy!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Cash!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah Cash!! :whoo:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats! Havies don't get enough credit for being very, very smart. I've had the same success with the bell. Daisy caught on immediately. When we added Beau last year, he would hang back and let Daisy ring it for them both until he was about 6 months old. Then he started ringing it as well. Really saves the door frame!


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

way to go cash ... smart boy eace:

that is really a good idea... maybe I should try to teach Hilda


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Way to go, Cash!

I love the bells, too! It also makes it easier when traveling because in new surroundings I can just show Tucker where the bells are hung, and he knows where to go ring them when he needs to go potty.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great, Missy & Cash! We love our bells and I just wished I had brought them to Charleston this weekend - Abby peed on my daughter's dining room area rug! Of course, it had been pouring down rain all day and that was the main reason she hadn't gone out!

Their house is so big I think we need to bells to hear her, though, so next time I will be sure to bring them!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Cash!! Sometimes you can't tell about these Havs. Kodi is so smart, always knows what we are saying to him. Shelby just gives us that look like "whatever". We always say she was at the back of the line that said "brains". Well, she learned how to ring the bells in about a day. When the weather is nicer, we have to take the bells down, because she rings them constantly. Kodi knows how, but would rather come in and whine at me to let me know he wants out. So, you never can tell.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good going, Missy ! At 4 months, it took Ricky a few days and he had it. Sammy won't ever, ever touch those bells and we've had him for 3 years !! LOL


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to go Cash! We also have bells, but sometimes I actually have to put them up because Jackson starts ringing them just to get attention! It sounds like a Christmas carol and gets very annoying LOL


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

WAY TO GO!!!! that is awesome how quickly they caught on!! 

Congratulations to you on being a great trainer!


----------

